# Hoyt vs Fivics



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

My bet is that Fivics primarily gives you more bang for your buck. A similar-performing and similar-quality Fivics product will likely be less expensive. "Better" or worse than Hoyt? That's a really, really subjective question. Better at a given price point? Possibly. For high end Hoyt and high end Fivics I suspect that the primary difference is paint, graphics, and feel. I bet both will easily outperform their owners. 

Having said that, certain well-known archers are using Fivics limbs in competition and I've read many opinions stating that people really like their high-end Fivics risers too. At the top of manufacturers offerings it seems like it's mostly personal preference (feel, appearance) like I said.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

MK Korea is making the Fivics brand limbs


Chris


----------



## RBK (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a FIVICS Titan Plus Riser, Outstanding.... If I I could get cash I'd sell my Hoyt GMX and buy another !!!

Rick


----------



## peterbuoy (Jan 22, 2016)

I've tried my friend's Fivic Titan limbs. I liked them more than my Hoyt F7s. The draw felt more linear and it was snappier. Then again, that is a personal preference.

Anecdotally, the clear coat on my Hoyt F7s seems to be sub-par. The clear coat on the base of my F7s has chipped away. It's only a cosmetic defect, but it's not something I would expect from a top of the line limb.


----------



## RBK (Jun 28, 2011)

I also have a pair of Hoyt F7 Limbs, they are very smooth but out of all the Limbs I Have or Had the clear coat finish is the worst !!! 
Rick


----------



## tonyarcher45 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi, thank you so much, but does fivics measure the ljmb poundage at 26 inches ??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## RBK (Jun 28, 2011)

I really can't say. I always measure my Draw Weight OTF thru the Clicker with a digital scale. However all my limbs measure the same plus or minus a half pound with the Limb Bolts either Max In or Out 
on both my Hoyt GMX or Fivics Titan Plus.

Rick


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

I have known Mr. Baek, the owner of Fivics since 2002 when he first launched Soma Archery which has since been renamed Fivics. He was on a professional team & worked for Win&Win until he launched Soma Archery.

Fivics is produced high quality products. Their entry level limbs were made by MK Korea but their recent line is made in Samick's factory since Samick no longer produce competitive recurve bows. Fivics risers are produced in-house.

I have the Titan Plus riser and limbs. They are high end equipment that is as good if not better than Hoyt or Win&Win. The first thing I noticed when I held the Titan Plus riser was the balance and grip. The grip is one of the best stock grips I have ever used. The limb alignment system is similar to Hoyt's. Adjustments are made with washers. The dowel is flush with the limb pocket unlike Hoyt's so it won't damage the finish of the limbs. The new Titan X2 riser is supposed to be more evenly balanced to the center. I have the Titan Plus wood core limbs. They are fast, smooth, and have a nice snap feel upon release. They also have a carbon weave finish. 

Here are some pics of my riser.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)




----------

